

Ask HN: JPEG Compression - Which tool makes the smallest files? - casebash

There are a number of tools for compressing JPEG files. Do some compress better than others? If so, which tends to compress the best?
======
provito
I don't think there are actually that much differences between different
tools, because the JPEG compression is standardized. If your default image
tool (I prefer GIMP), supports a level-based compression control, you just
need to figure out how much details you are willing to lose. Here is a good
article on that: [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/07/a-comparison-of-
jpe...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/07/a-comparison-of-jpeg-
compression-levels-and-recompression.html)

